# Just a vent about my downtime from vasectomy



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Operation was on Tuesday and I'm not to have sexual activity for 1 week. Time is passing sooo slow, cuz I'm getting horny and so is my wife, but I can't even masturbate. Not that I don't have anything else to do, but it's distracting to the point of making it hard to focus on other things, and I feel bored making it draw out even more. 

I think it's a good thing I am between jobs, or maybe that'd be enough to keep me occuppied, I dunno.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for your frustration.

A week will fly by.

Take some time to recover and stay busy.


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

Just be patient my friend...a week isn't that bad. And once you are able to have sex, it will be that much sweeter because of the wait


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL! We didn't wait all but 72 hours at best.

Oh well. We did use protection for quite a while(5-6 condom boxes). Hubby never got tested due to misplacing the cups. I guess it worked or I'd be pregnant by now.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My sincere advice stay off this part of the board. 

It will only make it worse.

I've been where you are. My hubby got snipped 7 years ago. I remember all too well how hard it was to wait that week. We survived it and so will you.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Today my wife works from home, but we at least have busy evening activities.. MC this evening, tomorrow the kids have a parent's night out event and it's a bi-weekly thing we'd normally go at it really loudly, this time maybe I'll see if I can get her into a store to buy something naughty.. Then Saturday we've got a babysitter so we can see a movie, Sunday the kids have a birthday party to go to...


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

This would be like one of my greatest fears.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

you just gave me another reason not to let people with cirurgical tools near my junk


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

costa200 said:


> you just gave me another reason not to let people with cirurgical tools near my junk


It's a lot less invasive for a man to have this done vs a woman. My husband had very minimal swelling and pain. He took ibuprofen the first day for pain medicine. The next day he was up doing his regular activities. He did hold off exercising(running and biking) for 4 days. He swam laps the 3rd day. I was impressed how quickly the recovery was.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2012)

I waited a whole 36 hours after mine, oddly it was one of the most pleasurable, but not intense, orgasms of my entire life. Lol, wish it was repeatable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It's a lot less invasive for a man to have this done vs a woman. My husband had very minimal swelling and pain. He took ibuprofen the first day for pain medicine. The next day he was up doing his regular activities. He did hold off exercising(running and biking) for 4 days. He swam laps the 3rd day. I was impressed how quickly the recovery was.


Honestly my dear i don't give a damn!!! 

Nobody is going to nick my stuff.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

costa200 said:


> Honestly my dear i don't give a damn!!!
> 
> Nobody is going to nick my stuff.


Well, it's great not to use condoms since we are done having children. He should of had this done 9 years ago. We are free now!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It's a lot less invasive for a man to have this done vs a woman.


You're right on the invasiveness, and the cost of a V is less too.

The flip side is that a tubal:

Is about 5 times less likely to fail.
Works right away - as soon as you're cleared to have sex, it's safe to do it without risk of pregnancy.
No blue balls sensation.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It's a lot less invasive for a man to have this done vs a woman. My husband had very minimal swelling and pain. He took ibuprofen the first day for pain medicine. The next day he was up doing his regular activities. He did hold off exercising(running and biking) for 4 days. He swam laps the 3rd day. I was impressed how quickly the recovery was.


Of course, if you are already opened up for a c-section, they can do it right then... had it done when I had my last child. It's nice not having to worry about pregnancy lol. Of course, I am one of those STRANGE women who couldn't even wait 2 weeks after giving birth. It's ok, hubby was happy to oblige!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I once had an op where we were supposed to wait 6 WEEKS before having sex! We made it to 4 weeks & that was hard enough.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> LOL! We didn't wait all but 72 hours at best.
> 
> Oh well. We did use protection for quite a while(5-6 condom boxes). Hubby never got tested due to misplacing the cups. I guess it worked or I'd be pregnant by now.


I guess... let's see - noon Tuesday to 8 PM Friday... That'd be 80 hours we made it.


----------



## StrangerInTheAlps (Jul 3, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Honestly my dear i don't give a damn!!!
> 
> Nobody is going to nick my stuff.


lol. When my surgeon was briefing me on what to expect prior to mine, he gave me a few Valium to take an hour before coming in for my surgery. I said, "Nah, I don't need that, I'll be OK". He leaned toward me, looked me in the eye and said "Take it!, I've had navy seals and other "tough guys" freak out and jump up off the table on me. Don't underestimate what the sight of a knife near your nuts can do". Needless to say, I took them and it was no problemo, 10-15 minutes and done. Best money I ever spent.


----------

